# Where can I get gto seat covers, etc



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

Any body know where I might find GTO seat covers, floor mats, door handle covers, etc?? Chevy has them for the 'vette, how come Pontiac doesn't have any for our Aussie Vette?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Here is the response when I asked about seat covers...

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10301

Goodluck!

Dan


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Try our sponsor to the left.......PFYC........thats where I got mine.


----------

